# 110 Volt 1200 amp Laganke electric panel



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

I found this panel in an apartment building in downtown Buffalo. Very cool, The two outside bars are ungrounded and the center bar is a grounded bar. The Voltage between the ungrounded and grounded bar is 110 volt. the voltage to each of the ungrounded bars is 0 volts. The fuses on the left are 400 amp and the fuses on the right are rated at 200 amps. This panel is the main for this 57 unit apartment building.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

kielarsp said:


> i found this panel in an apartment building in downtown buffalo. Very cool, the two outside bars are ungrounded and the center bar is a grounded bar. The voltage between the ungrounded and grounded bar is 110 volt. the voltage to each of the ungrounded bars is 0 volts. The fuses on the left are 400 amp and the fuses on the right are rated at 200 amps. This panel is the main for this 57 unit apartment building.


? .


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Try this : http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h455/kielarsp/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

try this

photo site:
share, direct link code, right click - copy, 

forum site, in your post:
click little picture icon <insert image>, paste the link code

you get this:


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd be inclined to think this was a corner grounded delta


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I'd be inclined to think this was a corner grounded delta


I worked with a lot of corner grounded delta circuits and this observation doesn't make sense to me.:whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It was likely a 3-wire 120/240 originally, but some how got connected to a single phase.

EDIT: after seeing the name plate, I guess not.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

real quality work !
The fact that it is still in good condition,
and still working !
Says it all !

GOOD PIC !


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Have some more pictures to share


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Why doesn't the 1 have a disconnect?

How much space is separating the phases?


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

The disconnects are in the first pictures I posted. The panel with the Edison base fuses are protected by the 200 amp fuses in main panel. The cartridge fuses are protected by the 400 amp fuses. The picture with the fuses bypassed I have not looked into it yet.


----------

